# Where to get a cheap lug wrench



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

My local Pick-n-pull junk yard sells jacks for $6 and lug wrenches for $1


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

go to salvage yards. chevy and ford use 13/16, none of them are universal and every vehicle ever made comes with one so it won't be hard. plus sometimes the yard will let you go and pull parts yourself when your looking for something they don't care about


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

I did give that a shot today. I went to one yard where I could walk around and check each car. Out of about 50 cars I checked I did not find a single one. The spare tire and jack was gone from most of them and even those that still had the jack did not have the wrench.

It's a good idea but I will have to check on some other salvage places and see if I have better luck.

Thanks


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

Richo said:


> I did give that a shot today. I went to one yard where I could walk around and check each car. Out of about 50 cars I checked I did not find a single one. The spare tire and jack was gone from most of them and even those that still had the jack did not have the wrench.
> 
> It's a good idea but I will have to check on some other salvage places and see if I have better luck.
> 
> Thanks


 
salvage yards are not the same as pickn' pull yards. salvage yards buy writeoffs. and they don't normally allow just anybody to rome around. you have to say the right things. but more important, if you have visited them a number of times for what ever, u might have a bit more success. yards like this don't part anything out. the vehicle is their storage. they might pic wheels and tires, or some chioce electronics, but unless they know they have room elsewhere they pretty much let the thing sit till d-day. the one drawback to salvage yards: they keep their stock 10 years old or less, so forget about the oldies.


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

I called it a salvage yard but the one I visited was a pick & pull type place


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

Richo said:


> I called it a salvage yard but the one I visited was a pick & pull type place


 did you know people have been known to camp out at pick and pull yards? the people that frequent pickn' pull yards usually know whats comming in and on what day and they have a source like a friend of a friend who works there so they can get an advantage on the same problem you experienced... you don't stand a chance. i seldom deal with pickn' pull unless i know that it would be worth the effort. the jacks and whenches you want are a jem to many diyers and are always picked first. thats why i say salvage yards. writeoffs are a much better source cause the complete drivelines are their meat and potatos, not jacks and wrenches


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Problem is, the salvage yards that remove the parts themselves want more per part due to labor. One place I called said it would be about $10 each.

Never thought that a junky old tire iron would be a hot commodity but it looks like it is :icon_confused:


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

Richo said:


> Problem is, the salvage yards that remove the parts themselves want more per part due to labor. One place I called said it would be about $10 each.
> 
> Never thought that a junky old tire iron would be a hot commodity but it looks like it is :icon_confused:


$10 is alot for just the wrench. you can get new ones for $5. but i always bend the new crap the old ones are alot better. you'll have to make a few more calls. free takes way more time.


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Where can you get new ones for $5? That would work for me. The cheapest I can find is $8 for a 4-way.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

i forgot to mention...

A lot of pick-n-pull places will remove jacks from the cars as soon as they come in. When they pull the jacks, the lug wrenches often get pulled as well.

the reason is jacks that come with cars are made for 1 thing only: changing tires on paved roads. If they leave the jacks in cars, clueless hacks will use them to jack up a car as high as they can, then climb under and try to remove a transmission. Dead bodies are bad for business...

when you go to a pick-n-pull, ask if the have lug wrenches available to buy, they usually have a whole stack of them somewhere


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Mr Chips said:


> i forgot to mention...
> 
> A lot of pick-n-pull places will remove jacks from the cars as soon as they come in. When they pull the jacks, the lug wrenches often get pulled as well.
> 
> ...


 
Never thought of that. Makes a lot of sense.


----------

